# WiFi Booster for mac book pro



## guvar (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello!
I would like to get a wifi booster for my mbp. While I am working downstairs, my wireless signals are weak. I checked at Tiger direct and they have DLink USB device for this but works in PC. Any portable booster (without main power supported) you guys suggested for MBP?
Thanks!


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

guvar said:


> Hello!
> I would like to get a wifi booster for my mbp. While I am working downstairs, my wireless signals are weak. I checked at Tiger direct and they have DLink USB device for this but works in PC. Any portable booster (without main power supported) you guys suggested for MBP?
> Thanks!


Use an Airport Express or Airport Extreme as your main wireless base station and then extend the range of your Network wirelessly with another Airport Express.

Using the AirPort Admin Utility to create a WDS network with multiple base stations


----------



## guvar (Dec 21, 2008)

Airport Express or Extreme need main power. I am looking for self power (USB device or battery operated) device wifi booster for MBP. Any suggestions welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

guvar said:


> Airport Express or Extreme need main power. I am looking for self power (USB device or battery operated) device wifi booster for MBP. Any suggestions welcome. Thanks.


Extending your network's range will increase the signal strength at your MBP's location, isn't that what you want to do?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have an Airport Express plugged into the wall in a room in the basement to boost the signal from my Airport Extreme upstairs. It solves the issue you describe nicely. There is no need for anything "powered" by the MBP. I now have a full signal on my MBP for both floors which is just what you want, isn't it?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

That D-Link device is NOT a 'booster'. It is an alternate of sorts to the Airport card.


----------



## guvar (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, my MBP is fairly new model (not the unibody type, previous one). How can I extend my wifi signal? Is it on MBP or on wireless router? I am not interest to buy any Airport express or extreme for now. Any alternate way to get the strong signal for my MBP in the basment?
Thanks


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

get a wi-fire.


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

guvar said:


> Well, my MBP is fairly new model (not the unibody type, previous one). How can I extend my wifi signal? Is it on MBP or on wireless router? I am not interest to buy any Airport express or extreme for now. Any alternate way to get the strong signal for my MBP in the basment?
> Thanks


Move your router to the basement, or do what the others said in the earlier posts... Extend your router's range by linking it to an AirPort Express. An AirPort Express is only $99.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

A bit of a tangent, but i understand the original posters concerns.

i've actually done a direct comparison between the older plastic macbooks vs the aluminum macbook pros and the wifi range on the macbook is much better. It seems that the metal shields the wifi signal in the macbook pro.

Supposedly apple improved this by placing the antenna behind the screen in the newer unibody models. Although i've never tested the new units to directly compare.


----------



## powz (Apr 25, 2007)

Check if your current wireless router has a "bridge" mode (most do). If so, just buy another wireless router with bridge mode (pretty good ones can be had for $30-$60) and setup a bridge between the two routers. If not, consider buying two new routers with bridge mode. There is absolutely no need to spend $250+ on an Airport Extreme with Express setup, unless you need the extra capabilities (e.g. wireless hard drive/printing). Google bridge mode it if you don't know what I'm talking about. Of course, this is a "main power" solution...I don't know of anything you can just plug into your MBP to boost the signal.


----------



## flashbook6 (Jan 8, 2010)

I believe the OP was looking for a USB based wifi booster. Here's a good one with 700mW of transmit power:

BearExtender n3 Boosts Your Mac’s WiFi Range By 4x ? The Gadgeteer


----------

